# Hauntcon 2012



## FRIGHTGUY

Anyone headed to Hauntcon this year? I'll be headed down with Dave of Pandemic Cemetery and Ghoulish Cop, we would love to meet up with anyone who is going.


----------



## trishaanne

I'd love to go but having to pay for each individual seminar makes it too prohibitive for us right now. Take lots of pics for us so we can live vicariously through you guys...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Same weekend as National Haunters Convention - damn!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Well you could always go to National one day and Hauntcon the other Roxy. I am being honest..not to knock National or anything because I do enjoy their show but I am really thinking a majority of vendors will be attending Hauntcon..it's a bigger show and being it's the same weekend I think they are going to get more attention than National is. You also have some amazing classes from Chris and Jeff Davis of davis Graveyard, Kevin Alvey from Gore Galore and more. I'd highly suggest it.

Pattie...I will def take a TON of pics and video for sure! No worries!


----------



## Joiseygal

I've decided to go to NHC again. Hauntcon looks cool, but it is a long drive. Also my boss from the Pro Haunt I worked at offered to bring me along with the rest of the Brighton partners. I figure it would give me an opportunity to mention some ideas I have for his haunt. Have fun and I'm sure we both will take enough video of each event.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I might be going if I can get enough money saved. That and if My freind in pitt will let me crash at his house.


----------



## walterb

I get hauntcon confused with the event that was in king of Prussia last year. Are they the same?


----------



## RoxyBlue

walterb said:


> I get hauntcon confused with the event that was in king of Prussia last year. Are they the same?


No, the one in King of Prussia is National Haunters Convention.


----------



## walterb

I went to the natl hunter conv last year, is hauntcon better or the same?


----------



## walterb

Natl haunt conv is three hour closer than hauntcon


----------



## Spooky1

I'd love to go to Hauntcon, but the National Haunters Convention is a little more convenient. Why would they schedule them on the same weekend?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Spooky1 said:


> I'd love to go to Hauntcon, but the National Haunters Convention is a little more convenient. Why would they schedule them on the same weekend?


To make us chose what were going to do way ahead of time. For me though I only live about 3 hours from pitt and since Hauntcon wont be there next year I'm going to hit that one. Yep made up my mind found cheeper hotel in walking distance of convention and greyhound drop about two miles away from the con. All with in walking distance. pay the extra ten buck to be bused to the tours I want to take.

Ohh if anyone hears on the news about weird drifter girl dressed like a zombie with an army back pack getting aressted while trying to get on the Bus. It was sunday night and I had to much to drink before leaving the ball and forgot to take off my make up before hitting the bus.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I will be going to hauntcon since its only 3 hours away vs 8 to national Haunters. We are in talks with hauntcon about both of our haunts being on the pre show tour as well.


----------



## Vlad

It's very tempting Jay........


----------



## GhoulishCop

You should come Ken, it'll be a blast! We're going to try and crash Steve Hickman's "Terror Syndicate" haunt while we're out there. I wrote to him asking if he had set aside any time for haunters to come by, figuring he's be inundated with requests, but haven't heard back. 

From what I understand his home haunt is up year round and I'd love to see his stuff. His site looks amazing. It's also within drunken walking distance of Hauntcon! Well, if three miles is considered "walking distance."

So you should come. We could all drive out in the Black Mariah!

Rich


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Hopefully everyone will make the trip to Hauntcon. It really does stink that both it and National Haunters is the same weekend but Hauntcon moves around each year so I figure why miss the opportunity to go to it while it's here. I think it is going to be interesting to see how the vendors decide which one to attend. Hauntcon is definitely the larger of the two events so I assume it will be more heavily attended by both vendors and haunters alike. If anyone wants to carpool let me know!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Okay so my friend and haunting partner is coming with me so I don't have to take greyhound. (Happy dance) Also means were splitting the cost of the room. I don't know if were doing the preshow tour. Probably not as were digging deep for the funds for this as is.

On a weird not she is hope to drag her husband a log for two reasons. He goes first into the haunt as her human shield. LOL and as pack mule. Who else is going to carrie everything we buy.

Come on Vlad join those of us going to Hauntcon. It's going to be a blast. Dang I don't want to wait until May. I want to go now. (Realizes she sounds like her 8 year-old)


----------



## badger

I will be there and may be speaking. Submitted my proposal this past weekend.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

let me know what your speaking about so I can make sure I'm in your class.

We should kidnap Allen and make him do a class.


----------



## Vlad

I'm seriously thinking about it Ruby. What day is everyone getting there? Is anyone going on the pre event haunt tours? If I drive out there it's not going to be just for one day.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm going for the 4 main days. I'm not going for the pershow I don't think I can aford it. Thru-sunday I believe.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Looks like fun!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Your coming too Hauntiholik?


----------



## Hauntiholik

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Your coming too Hauntiholik?


I can only afford one convention this year and I haven't made up my mind.


----------



## badger

Hauntiholik said:


> I can only afford one convention this year and I haven't made up my mind.


Then you need to attend MHC. That's the best overall (in my humble opinion) for vendors, social events, and their pre-show tour


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Come join us on the dark side... I mean at Hauntcon. Umm yha... Vlad is comeing we need more people. Roxy needs to come to. I can't be the only woman there.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy isn't going. It's too far away for them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty sure you won't be the only woman there, Ruby

What Haunti said. As lovely as this one sounds, it's an hour further away than NHC and we will only be going to one convention that weekend. We'll miss Vlad, but we'll see Joiseygal, so that makes up for it:jol:


----------



## Vlad

I may have to sleep in the van.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

The only woman from hauntforums I ment.


----------



## Vlad

> , it's an hour further away than NHC


An hour? From Philly to Pittsburgh????

The estimated travel time for me is 6 1/4 hours. Less than one tank of gas in Mariah.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Vlad said:


> I may have to sleep in the van.


That is a step up from me threating to sleep on a park bench.

The Extened Stay hotel has cheeper rooms then the double tree that is on the Hauntcon site. It's on the other side of the mall from the convention center but it's 20 to 30 dollars cheeper a night depending on the type of room your getting. That is where we'll be staying. If I hadn't found that I would be on the bench.


----------



## Vlad

> The Extened Stay hotel has cheeper rooms then the double tree that is on the Hauntcon site. It's on the other side of the mall from the convention center but it's 20 to 30 dollars cheeper a night depending on the type of room your getting. That is where we'll be staying.


Can you run an extension cord out your window to my van? lol


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Sure when I kicked out for doing it you going to let me crash in you van too? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad said:


> An hour? From Philly to Pittsburgh????


No, from our house, silly boy


----------



## RoxyBlue

BTW, I just did a Google search for Hauntcon 2012 and the Google page that came up had a note saying the web site (www.hauntcon.com) might be compromised.


----------



## Vlad

> Sure when I kicked out for doing it you going to let me crash in you van too? LOL


I dunno, given the costs, I might have to take the bench you're not using and sublet the van.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Awww When I start thinking about the money I remind my self I could be trying to go to a Star Wars convention. that would be double if not triple what I have to pay.


----------



## Devil

NHC or Hauntcon what to do?????


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Well I didn't realize how far the Hauntcon Trip was at 6 hours but I think it will be a fun one. I am looking to head there with GhoulishCop and Dave from Pandemic Cemetery probably for the full weekend. Since this convention moves around each year I just can't see passing up the opportunity to go and check it out.


----------



## Devil

FRIGHTGUY said:


> Well I didn't realize how far the Hauntcon Trip was at 6 hours but I think it will be a fun one. I am looking to head there with GhoulishCop and Dave from Pandemic Cemetery probably for the full weekend. Since this convention moves around each year I just can't see passing up the opportunity to go and check it out.


6hrs is really not that bad. What days are you going and did you book your rooms already?


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Hey Devil! Im looking to head there either friday day/or night depending in my work schedule and who i actual drive there with. I need to speak with Dave and Rich and fugure it out, I was hoping to caravan with them and split a room with someone for the weekend leaving early Sunday morning. Are u thinking of going?


----------



## Vlad

> Well I didn't realize how far the Hauntcon Trip was at 6 hours but


Too bad you weren't with the NJ make and Take group when we made the road trip to Peoria Ill. Jay. 17 1/2 hrs. one way to cast a pair of hands, now that's far, lol.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

I know ive been an advocate of Hauntcon and I wanted to go but my work schedule is not going to allow for it. I tried to get off for Friday so I can go all three days but cant so it no longer makes finacial sense for me to travel 6 hrs for one day, pay the ticket price, gas, hotel etc. National Haunters it is. Ill be heading there for the day on Saturday.


----------



## niblique71

Damn that stinks Jay, Sorry to hear you've been thwarted. Stupid work!! I was planning on living vicairiously through you Rich and friends since I'm most likely unable to go as well.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm still going. Booking the hotel tomorrow. Now I need to get some new pants and shoes and I'll be all set.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Yeah it does stink Greg, oh well. Like I said at least I can still do National Haunters so that's cool and I know there are quite a few people here on the forum headed there. It was a great time last year and I am sure it will be just as fun this year.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Alright hotel is reserved. is it may yet i want to go now!


----------



## Vlad

Not soon enough.


----------



## JonnF3

Got my room. Debating on the Friday night haunt tour.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Got my tickets, I'm going to everything. Mwahahahahaha *cough* Once again I ask is it May yet? Ohh I need to get my costume out and make sure it's ready to go.


----------



## Vlad

> Once again I ask is it May yet?


No


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Baker & I will see you there.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Great the more the merrier. Now the debate. Should I stick with my vampire costume or try to pull off a zombie. I'm just learning make up so it probably wont be movie quility or anything. Gaaa is it May yet?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Queen - if you want to stand out at the costume ball, don't be a zombie. Everyone will be doing zombies. The t-shirt has zombies on it too.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

That is true, vampire it is. Now to get mud off of crushed velvet. Which is what happens when you have snow fall the day before halloween.


----------



## Vlad

> Gaaa is it May yet?


No


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Vlad said:


> No


LOL You like saying that word. So Vlad are you going to the costume ball and if so what are you going as? Next question When my frined get wasted on the bottomless beer will you help me drage her back to our room?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Get your Halloween fix in May at HAuNTcon's Signature Costume Ball
sponsored by Darklight: Precision Lighting System

Drop in sporting your best costume for a ghoulishly good time with fellow Haunt owners, actors, makeup artists and Halloween fans. *This year's THEME, to honor our host location, is Dawn of the Dead!*

Spooky fun is guaranteed.

Dance the night away to classics from the crypt while experiencing a Light Show sponsored by Darklight!

Sink your fangs into fantastic food.

Get embalmed at the bar. (Beer included with ticket, sponsored by Froggys Fog)

And with prizes and party favors throughout the night, EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED.

The HAuNTcon Costume Ball is THE social event on the Haunting Calendar, so if you're a working stiff, don't worry: beyond the Monster Mash, this party offers unparalleled networking opportunities.

Can't make the Tradeshow but still want to join in on the festivities?
Come to the Ball!


----------



## erik1

*Hauntcon*

Just realized this is the same weekend as National.. Guy I'll be missing National again... Oh well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cleve Hall and Constance Hall from Syfy's "Monster Man" will be there.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

First off I've decided on being a vamp and not caring if it's Zombie themed. Let everyone else be zombies I don't know how to do the make up nor do I have the make up to experment with. I hope to get some while I'm there.

Second Yay Constance is going to be there!! Though I would love to pick Cleve's brain he scares me as well. Reminds me to much of my grandfather and father who I fight with constintly.

34 days to go.  Vlad.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

33 days to go!


----------



## Leonard Pickel

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I've decided on being a vamp and not caring if it's Zombie themed.


This year is the first time we have suggested a theme for the HAuNTcon Costume Ball and we chose it carefully. The theme is "Dawn of the Dead" which is not necessarily Zombies, vampires are also dead, and the party would go til dawn if we let it!

However you are dressed, you will have a GREAT time at HAuNTcon this year. I look forward to seeing everyone there.

Leonard


----------



## Leonard Pickel

trishaanne said:


> I'd love to go but having to pay for each individual seminar makes it too prohibitive for us right now. Take lots of pics for us so we can live vicariously through you guys...lol


At HAuNTcon ALL of the 50 hours of education Friday - Sat. is included with the price of admission into the convention. As is the Hearse Rally, movie nights, celebrities area and Haunted Garage Sale.

The preshow tour will visit 20 haunts this year, for $240 and includes food, room and transportation. THAT is a bargain!

Leonard


----------



## Leonard Pickel

*Roommate?*

If anyone is till on the fence about HAuNTcon, I know of at least one female looking for a roommate to split costs. drop me a note at [email protected] if you'er interested. See you soon!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

32 to go.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I wish I could go to Hauntcon but won't be this year. I am planning on going to kreep fest in August.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

31 days to go. Am I annoying anyone yet?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yes


----------



## bansheette

I'm excited to guest act for the pre-tour (I'll be acting at Forsaken & Factory of Terror) and the Friday night tour at Hundred Acres Manor.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Katie, your an over achiever acting at 3 haunts during hauntcon!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

bansheette said:


> I'm excited to guest act for the pre-tour (I'll be acting at Forsaken & Factory of Terror) and the Friday night tour at Hundred Acres Manor.


Okay on the friday night tour the bloned and the brunet that comes through. Scare the bloned she jumps higher then me.

Psss 30 days to go!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The special room rates end on 4/17. Reserve Your Room before 4/17/2012 to SAVE!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

21 days to go. Picked up some last minute items today and washed my suit case. (I have a large white long haird dog) Now to get my sewing done and laundry.


----------



## Vlad

> The special room rates end on 4/17


Rooms?????? I'm still thinking Mariah if I can find a place to plug her in.


----------



## Vlad

I wonder how many days till Hauntcon???????????????


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Well since you asked my dear Vlad it happens to be 19 days to hauntcon. Though I might be wrong as my calander is not right here infront of me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The celebrity list is posted celebrities


----------



## Vlad

> The celebrity list is posted


I'm not on it????? WTF ??? heehee


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Vlad said:


> I'm not on it????? WTF ??? heehee


Your our secret Celb! Shhhh tell no one. Your meet and greet will be held at the bar at 1am saterday night.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

14 more days!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lookin' forward to hangin' with Baker at the Hauntcast booth & chillin' all weekend.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The final schedule is up. 2012-Schedule


----------



## HauntCast

*Leonard Pickel Interview*

Here is a tasty pre-show treat, an interview with Hauntcon's founder Leonard Pickel. Enjoy!
http://hauntcast.net/2012/04/leonard-pickel-interview/


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Good thing there is two of us going. were going to have to split up to hit all the classes we want. I should probably print the schedule out! 10 more days to go!!


----------



## Vlad

Yay for movie night!!


----------



## Zombie-F

Oh man, I'm so going to movie night!


----------



## Zombie-F

Boo to movie night being at the same time as the costume ball.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did anybody else order a hauntcon t-shirt?


----------



## Vlad

Dave, there are two movie nights.


----------



## Zombie-F

I only see one movie night on the Schedule at a Glance page. :


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zombie-F said:


> I only see one movie night on the Schedule at a Glance page. :


Hmmm your right. The schedule at a glance link http://hauntcon.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/2012-Schedule-at-a-Glance2.pdf

is different than the "final" schedule link that I posted http://hauntcon.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Final-2012-Schedule1.pdf

I think the final schedule link that I posted is more accurate.



> Please join Haunters Friday and Saturday Nights for a look at the submission to the HAuNTcon 2012 Horror Film Festival. With a special Friday Midnight Showing of George Romero's 1987 Dawn of the Dead, filmed across the parking lot from the convention.
> Be prepared for Trivia and door prizes. FREE to HAuNTcon attendees!


The same movies are shown both nights with the exception of the Friday midnight showing of Dawn of the Dead.



> Friday Night
> 
> 8:00 pm -8:30 pm
> Slender Man The Documentary - Forward Films (Ireland), Directed by Christian Craugwell
> 
> 8:30 pm -9:00 pm
> The Gortamullen Ghost - Alan Coakley (Ireland)
> 
> 9:00 pm - 9:30 pm
> Father - Forward Films (Ireland), Directed by Christian Craugwell
> 
> 9:30 pm - 10:00 pm
> Latchkey Kids - Savini School (USA)
> 
> 10:00 pm - 12:00 am
> Your Not Getting Out Alive - Paper Cat Films (USA), Directed by Kristine Hipps
> 
> Special Midnight Showing
> Dawn of the Dead - Directed by George Romero
> 
> Saturday Night
> 
> 8:00 pm -8:30 pm
> Slender Man The Documentary - Forward Films (Ireland), Directed by Christian Craugwell
> 
> 8:30 pm -9:00 pm
> The Gortamullen Ghost - Alan Coakley (Ireland)
> 
> 9:00 pm - 9:30 pm
> Father - Forward Films (Ireland), Directed by Christian Craugwell
> 
> 9:30 pm - 10:00 pm
> Latchkey Kids - Savini School (USA)
> 
> 10:00 pm - 12:00 am
> Your Not Getting Out Alive - Paper Cat Films (USA), Directed by Kristine Hipps


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hauntiholik said:


> Did anybody else order a hauntcon t-shirt?


I got a shirt with the tickets I bought. think it was a bonus for those who bought the eairly bird speciel.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did you tell them what size shirt you wanted Ruby? I was never asked during the ordering process.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

They never asked me what size eaither.. but I had a panic attack when it said no actual tickets were being shipped so I called and asked a lot of questions. you tell them what sizes on the shirt when you pick them up. so I fear it'll be first come first serve on the less normal sizes. I better get there eairly.


----------



## Vlad

11 Days


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Vlad said:


> 11 Days


What are you smoking!! it's 7 days. Shoot I need to pack!


----------



## Vlad

Till it's over of course.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Well... ~~


----------



## fontgeek

I'm jealous, I wish I could afford to go. I'm also curious to see what their shirts look like.
Take lots of photos and videos (if they'll let you), I want to hear full reports when you are there and or get back from it, please.


----------



## Hauntiholik

fontgeek said:


> I'm jealous, I wish I could afford to go. I'm also curious to see what their shirts look like.
> Take lots of photos and videos (if they'll let you), I want to hear full reports when you are there and or get back from it, please.


We'll all be sure to ask the vendors before taking any pictures.....right everybody? 

This is the artwork for this years t-shirt.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I love that design. Not sure if I'm going to ware that shirt or have it framed. Oooo maybe get everyone to sign it and have it framed. Yes I have issues I know this.

*Looks innoccent* Of coruse we ask permission to take picturs.


----------



## badger

fontgeek said:


> I'm jealous, I wish I could afford to go. I'm also curious to see what their shirts look like.
> Take lots of photos and videos (if they'll let you), I want to hear full reports when you are there and or get back from it, please.


The Big Scary Show will be covering the event heavily and should have several shows worth of reports coming after HC...


----------



## Juuno

*HauntCon!!!*

I can hardly wait for HauntCon!! Just a few more days now! Woot! 
Does anybody have any hints/tips to offer first timers to the Con? What to bring, what to avoid, etc? Thanks mucho! :kisskin:


----------



## Juuno

Loving the Big Scary Show, btw!


----------



## fontgeek

What to bring?
A couple of pairs of comfortable walking shoes, a camera with lots of memory and batteries, a notebook and a couple of pens, some energy pills, and lots of money!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah lots of money to buy Baker & me lots o' drinks


----------



## Copchick

This will be my first time too! So looking forward to this. I'm glad the question was asked about what to bring. I had been wondering if bringing a camera was okay. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Juuno said:


> Does anybody have any hints/tips to offer first timers to the Con? What to bring, what to avoid, etc? Thanks mucho! :kisskin:


1) Cash, checks or credit card - you'll be sure to find stuff to buy in the trade show area. Some of it may be cash and carry while other items have to be ordered. There is also a Haunters Garage Sale so you might be able to pick up supplies, costumes or finished props.

2) Bring a camera (don't forget the charger or batteries). Pictures of workshops and demos would be helpful to remember the cool stuff you saw after getting drunk at the ball. Please be sure to ask vendors or the haunt tour staff before taking any pictures. Make sure to get a picture of the Monroeville Mall. Maybe a zombie will pose for you.

3) Bring business or calling cards. It's very convenient to hand a card to a vendor or fellow haunter rather than scrambling for a pen and piece of paper. Don't have any cards? They are easy to make up on the computer with your contact information.

Zombie-F created some calling cards in 2009 if you want to use those and write your contact information on the back. Printable Calling Cards


----------



## badger

It never hurts to go in with no expectations as well. The first time you attend one of these, especially if you're not in the industry can be a bit...intimidating to say the least. My first major con was MHC 2008 and I was completely blown away as it was nothing like I had expected...


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Johnny Thunder said:


> Yeah lots of money to buy Baker & me lots o' drinks


Tell you what I'll buy all your beer for you at the ball. LOL


----------



## QueenRuby2002

4 days to go! Are you packed yet. do you know where everything you need is located. Do you have enough deodorant for the trip?


----------



## bansheette

I'm packing for the show and trying to narrow down which characters to portray for the tour.


----------



## Juuno

Omgosh....thank you SO much! I really, really appreciate it! :jol:



Hauntiholik said:


> 1) Cash, checks or credit card - you'll be sure to find stuff to buy in the trade show area. Some of it may be cash and carry while other items have to be ordered. There is also a Haunters Garage Sale so you might be able to pick up supplies, costumes or finished props.
> 
> 2) Bring a camera (don't forget the charger or batteries). Pictures of workshops and demos would be helpful to remember the cool stuff you saw after getting drunk at the ball. Please be sure to ask vendors or the haunt tour staff before taking any pictures. Make sure to get a picture of the Monroeville Mall. Maybe a zombie will pose for you.
> 
> 3) Bring business or calling cards. It's very convenient to hand a card to a vendor or fellow haunter rather than scrambling for a pen and piece of paper. Don't have any cards? They are easy to make up on the computer with your contact information.
> 
> Zombie-F created some calling cards in 2009 if you want to use those and write your contact information on the back. Printable Calling Cards


----------



## Juuno

Thank you!! Okay, no expectations (check!), money (check!), credit card (check!), camera, batteries, charger, memory cards (check!), ask permission before taking vendor pics (thank you for that!), also bringing my Toshiba Camileo for video =D, costume for Saturday night (my daughter is crushed...she's not old enough to get into the partay, only 20! =( , business cards (check!)...omgomg...so freaking excited!!!! 

Do we need anything in particular for the Haunt Tours? Don't get to go on the pre-show ones (darn it!) but am going on the Thurs/Fri/Sun night ones!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Friend to use as human shield when actors jump out at you... (check)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Juuno said:


> Do we need anything in particular for the Haunt Tours? Don't get to go on the pre-show ones (darn it!) but am going on the Thurs/Fri/Sun night ones!


More of my ramblings.....
I'm not familiar with these haunts but the smartest thing to wear for ANY haunt is appropriate shoes. I've seen people trip and fall because they aren't wearing shoes that stay on their feet or they are in heels.

If you take stuff along with you to the haunt tour and you are riding the bus, are you going to haul that stuff with you during the tour? Are you going to leave the stuff on the bus? Just something to think about.

They had links to the haunt tour websites at one time. Check and see if they allow video or pictures to be taken. Usually they don't allow that and you wouldn't want you camera confiscated.


----------



## Vlad

What should I bring?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> What should I bring?


roller skates LOL!


----------



## Spooky1

Vlad said:


> What should I bring?


Chainsaw? :googly:


----------



## Blackrose1978

Hope you guys have a blast for me!! I am hoping to go next year!!


----------



## Vlad

> roller skates


 check



> Chainsaw?


 Just one?? No back up??


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Better bring two Vlad. the place is supose to be crawling with zombies.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm leaving in a fast car, don't know if I'm coming back again. Tomorrow!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I'm leaving in a fast car, don't know if I'm coming back again. Tomorrow!!


Define "fast"


----------



## fontgeek

Vlad said:


> check
> 
> Just one?? No back up??


Chainsaw?
You guys should be thinking more green, more environmentally friendly. Bring machetes!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Okay so it's a little Hondai Civic. unless we bring the firebird.


----------



## Vlad

A black van will have to do for me.


----------



## Vlad

> Okay so it's a little Hondai Civic


heehee rice burner



> Chainsaw?
> You guys should be thinking more green, more environmentally friendly. Bring machetes!


Nooooooooo. The only one I have is WW2 Naval issue, and there's no way I'm getting blood spatter all over that white scabbard.

Remember, you have a fiend in Pennsylvania


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Vlad said:


> Nooooooooo. The only one I have is WW2 Naval issue, and there's no way I'm getting blood spatter all over that white scabbard.


Sweet! Okay descusion for another thread but it sounds like me and you might need to compare our Knife collections.

Anyhow leaveing in two hours so trying to make sure I have everything. Who wants to bet I forget something. I always forget something.


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm at HauntCon. Who else is in the house?


----------



## Vlad

Greetings from Hauntcon. Where are ya Dave??????? lol


----------



## Vlad

I went to the Specter Studies booth where they had clearance items in bins at bargain prices for really nice stuff (latex masks), Cleaned up there. Pics when I can get a chance.


----------



## diggerc

May has gotten very buisy in resent years. NHC is only an hour 1/2 away, easy day trip from home. I cant make two in one weekend Probably the closest Hauntcon will be in a while. Not the best idea splitting venders and atendees in the same state.


----------



## diggerc

have fun for me Vlad


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm having a blast.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

From what I can remember, I had a lot of fun. Great meeting and seeing everyone!


----------



## badger

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I'm having a blast.


I hate that I didn't the chance to speak with you more. There was a lot going on, but at least we got to (briefly) meet.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

badger said:


> I hate that I didn't the chance to speak with you more. There was a lot going on, but at least we got to (briefly) meet.


We did talk... well more like 'shhh'ed' each other though you might not remember that. There was a lot going on and I was all over the place. I think I might have channeled my sons ADHD because I could not sit down for very long for the whole weekend.


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm home now too. It was good to meet you QueenRuby. Thanks for the ticket to the Sunday night tour.

It was also great to hang out with my East Cost Haunt Club friends, meet Vlad, Hauntiholik, Johnny Thunder and a ton of other members, help teach HalloweenZombie's zombie mask class, meet all of the great vendors there and party the night away at the ball.

I believe Vlad is going to put together a sort of "best of show" report when he gets back. I'm looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

As long as it dosen't have those pictures they took of people dancing.


----------



## Juuno

We just got back a couple hours ago, exhausted, broke and inspired! What a blast. I just wish I knew what people looked like/who everyone was! /sigh Oh well, guess that comes with time. I hope everyone had a great time! :jol:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

See I wrote my forum name on my name tag and next thing I know Vlad found me.


----------



## Zombie-F

Well, here is my photo from the costume ball's photobooth. did you see me around anywhere?


----------



## Blackrose1978

Glad you all had a blast!!


----------



## Juuno

Hey, I saw you!! Awesome costume!! :jol:



Zombie-F said:


> Well, here is my photo from the costume ball's photobooth. did you see me around anywhere?


----------



## Juuno

I'm not sure if I'm doing this right...but hopefully I attached our Hauntcon picture to this message...hehehehe... /noob :zombie:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I talked to both of you. Uggg lets see if I can pull this off. Computers hate me.
Did I put my picture on it?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Have I ever said how much I hate having my picture taken!


----------



## Hauntiholik

QueenRuby2002 said:


> As long as it dosen't have those pictures they took of people dancing.


Hehehe I still have that picture. :jol:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hauntiholik said:


> Hehehe I still have that picture. :jol:


You can delete it you wont hurt my feelings any.


----------



## Zombie-F

Oof, I hope I didn't wind up in any of the dancing pictures. I was feeling a little *ahem* "under the weather" when I was dancing. lol


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Zombie-F said:


> Oof, I hope I didn't wind up in any of the dancing pictures. I was feeling a little *ahem* "under the weather" when I was dancing. lol


You couldn't have been that "under the weather". You were at the top of your game with photo bombs! Mike Hios' photo bomb was your best ever!


----------



## Juuno

HI!! I remember you!! Hahahaa! And I know what you mean...I'm still computer illiterate when it comes to some things... hehehe... :jol:



QueenRuby2002 said:


> I talked to both of you. Uggg lets see if I can pull this off. Computers hate me.
> Did I put my picture on it?


----------



## Juuno

Oh, cool! Man, I wish I'd known everybody!!! 



Hauntiholik said:


> I saw you! You were ahead of me in the picture line.


Hehee...I am not looking forward to seeing any photos/vids of us dancing either...dancing pics always look so weird! Lol!!


----------



## Zombie-F

The ULTIMATE photo bomb:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

That is a good one Zombie


----------



## Juuno

LOLOL! Yeah, that's a realllllly good one!



Zombie-F said:


> The ULTIMATE photo bomb:


----------



## fontgeek

Zombie, who's the guy bouncing around in the background?


----------



## diggerc

Zombie-F said:


> The ULTIMATE photo bomb:


is it just me???


----------



## Juuno

Lmfao!!!!



diggerc said:


> is it just me???


----------



## Hauntiholik

Queen - it was great to meet you and your mom. I'm sorry she had such troubles with her walker in the haunt. Did she get to talk about her experience during the Attraction Accessibility seminar?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yha she did and now she wants to help me build a haunt that Chris can enjoy as much as anyone else. It's great the madness is spreading.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It looks like it was a great time!


----------



## Juuno

Here are a couple pictures from the night of the costume party. I was too busy partying myself to get better/more shots (darn it!) :jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Juuno, I think the zombie Beaker is the best costume ever. LOL


----------



## Juuno

Totally!!! Omg, we loved that one...he even "Meep"ed!! 



Spooky1 said:


> Juuno, I think the zombie Beaker is the best costume ever. LOL


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hey Juuno in the first picture you have almost all of the forum that was there. I think it was when zombie was getting his wrist band from my mom.


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes, I do believe so. Thank your mom again for the free ticket.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Mom says your welcome


----------



## Juuno

Omgosh....if only I'd known! We're going to MHC next year, so...by then I'll know how to find everybody, I hope! 



QueenRuby2002 said:


> Hey Juuno in the first picture you have almost all of the forum that was there. I think it was when zombie was getting his wrist band from my mom.


----------

